# Pricing Inquiry for Julies



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I have two large batches of F1 Juli Ornatus 1-2"

What is a good price to sell them for? I prefer giving a discount for larger volume as I have over 50!

Any help or suggestions would be great!


----------



## FISHBUM (Dec 27, 2012)

For 1-2" I'd suggest $7/each. That's based on experience of keeping them in the past and selling. People don't realize how much longer it takes to get them to a sellable size. They're not mbunas.  

Nick


----------

